# Trouble digesting spinach



## paulsed1 (Jul 8, 2009)

I eat spinach at least a few times a week, but man does it cause distress later on.  Sorry to be so blunt.  I was reading that apparently others suffer with this too, I guess mainly because it is not a very fiberous vegetable.  I have a good sized serving each time, I eat one of those plastic tubs it comes in.  Anybody else ever experience this or have any sollutions for it?  I eat it raw, not a big fan of cooked spinach, but I wonder if that would make a difference?  Or should I just look for another similar vegetable?


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 8, 2009)

Try cooking it first?


----------

